# Emergency station left unstaffed on holiday in rural HRM



## herseyjh (30 Apr 2011)

Emergency station left unstaffed on holiday in rural HRM

CBC News Posted: Apr 28, 2011

The fire department in Middle Musqudoboit acts as its ER, but it was unstaffed Easter Monday.

A fire station that acts as an emergency services facility in Middle Musqudoboit, N.S., was unstaffed Easter Monday, leaving a man injured in a chainsaw accident waiting for help.

The Elderbank man was severely injured in the accident and needed to be carried out of the woods so he could be airlifted to hospital.

There is a fire station in Middle Musquodoboit that is usually operated by paid staff, with volunteers covering evenings and weekends. It acts as an emergency services point for the area in eastern Halifax Regional Municipality.

But Steve Streatch, councillor for the area, said no one was there Easter Monday when the victim needed help.

"I guess the collective bargaining rules of their union does not provide that they work on Easter Monday and the few volunteers we do have in the community were all working," he said Wednesday.

Residents and volunteers from a neighbouring fire station did manage to get the man to the helicopter and then on to another hospital, but Streatch said if it had taken much longer, the man could have died.

"The fire department, as we were just told, are the first responders — they are medically trained, especially our volunteers. But if there's no one there to answer the call, it doesn't matter how well trained you are," he said.

Streatch said people in the community are upset and want changes to ensure their community is better protected.

Fire officials have promised a report on the matter. Streatch said HRM council will look into the report Thursday.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2011/04/28/ns-closed-er-angers-councillor.html?ref=rss


----------



## mariomike (30 Apr 2011)

"The fire department in Middle Musqudoboit acts as its ER"

The comments say Musquodoboit Valley Hospital ER is open 24/7 and "just up the road":
http://www.cdha.nshealth.ca/default.aspx?page=SubPage&centerContent.Id.0=6282&category.Categories.1=12/

No mention of Paramedics in the story, but presumably, that is where they would transport their patient.

From the comments:
Quote:
"WRONG... How can you say the Fire Station acts at the ER for the area when there is a HOSPITAL right up the road?? No Mention of Musquodoboit Valley Hospital ER in this article at all...??

I am a volunteer FF and a Paramedic and I can guarantee you and your readers that this fire station is not an emergency room nor does it act as one. The Paid and Volunteer FFs that operate this fire station are all trained as Medical First Responders that will respond to assist the EHS Paramedics onscene with patient care prior to being transported to a hospital...but the way your article reads is that an ambulance in the area would transport a patient to the fire station for treatment as it is the "ER" for the area.

Please clarify your facts before posting such allegations."
End quote.


----------



## herseyjh (30 Apr 2011)

The patient ended up getting transported by Life Flight.

Also, from the comment section:

_In the days before HRM there were 35 plus volunteer firefighters and medical first responders in this community, because of the ridiculous requirements that were put in place by the HRM fires services to stay a volunteer there are now 2 or three. For all you "city" folk who think we dont pay as much taxes as you do, maybe you should do some research before you comment. My taxes have gone from $600 to $2200 yearly since amalgamation. Those are some expensive street lights. The closet EHS base is at least 25mins away. I would like nothing better than to go back to the way it was before HRM, you know, pay less, look after your own needs. By the way, I'm really going to enjoy paying $7 a year so you folks can have a skating oval._

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2011/04/28/ns-closed-er-angers-councillor.html?ref=rss

One other article - I can't seem to locate it right now - pointed the finger at the HRM fire 'draconian' recruitment & training process.  If I manage to find the article I will post a link.


----------



## Scott (30 Apr 2011)

Before you keep ringing that righteous vehemence bell....

This exact scenario could have happened anywhere there is a volunteer fire service and at any time. This could have happened at 3am, if the vollies were busy, didn't get the page or any of the litany of reasons things get fouled up.

Tone it down a bit, shit does happen.

Edited to add: and because we all know how accurate CBC comments sections are...I have experience working with the folks from this fire station and those surrounding it - this guys numbers, the 2 or 3 firefighters remaining, are completely out to fucking lunch.


----------



## herseyjh (30 Apr 2011)

They are not my comments, but an individual's post related to the article.  I am pro-volunteer as I have worked in many areas where volunteer services - ambulance & fire - are the only first responders for a community.

The difficulty is maintaining staff, demanding training, and 24 hour coverage.  Is full-time members in smaller stations the answer, or is it funding towards developing a more robust volunteer base?  I believe it depends on the situation, number of calls, and the level of community support.

From my experience, when situations like this happen people tend to become concerned.  Rightfully so I think.  Concern, however, can sometimes lead to fallout where sudden decisions are made without the required consideration.  I am sure we can all agree that someone getting severely injured by a chainsaw, then a delayed response is a perfect example of a situation where snap judgement could come into play.  Crap does happen, but it still has to be addressed.


----------

